#  ,   ?

## marmot

,       :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

,  ,  ,  .       . ?

*.*

----------


## zAngel

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## zAngel

!
:           -?
 :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> :


...   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...0#post52977330

----------


## zAngel

, !!!!      !     !

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------

> !

----------


## efreytor

> 


 .

----------


## shrilanka

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raspberry



----------


## svetizh



----------


## efreytor



----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## Lenik

> ,  ,  ,


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor



----------


## marmot

> 


Lenik,   ,      .

 -* , , -.*

.           :Smilie:  :Smilie:   , :  -  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> 


      ... ))  :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE=marmot;52979254]*[/B].*

 (   35 )[U]

----------



----------


## zAngel

:Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor



----------



----------


## shrilanka

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*

*-    ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> 


   , ,       ))) :: 
   ...  :Big Grin: 


  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

*

*-

----------


## zAngel



----------

(  " "   ,
         -  )

----------



----------


## marmot

> 


bp (  -  )

----------


## Lenik

hp (Hewlett-Packard)

----------


## Andyko

> hp


http

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## shrilanka

> !


 :Wow:  :Big Grin: 
 :Wink:

----------

(  , "" ,  , )

----------


## sema

>

----------


## Svetishe

>

----------


## sema

>

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Svetishe

! (   ,   ,   )  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ! (   ,   ,   )


  :Redface:  (  )

----------


## sema

> 


   -

----------



----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Raspberry

"" (  ,     )  :Wow:

----------


## sema

> ""


   .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe



----------

""

----------


## Lenik

( "")

----------


## Raspberry

... ,

----------


## sema

> ...


.

----------


## Svetishe

(      )

----------

( , )

----------


## shrilanka

:    :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

(--- - -)

----------


## sema

> 


,     :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## shrilanka

Koh-i-Nor (  )

----------


## mvf

> 


1913 .

----------


## sema



----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf



----------


## shrilanka

:       :Cool:

----------


## Andyko

-    ?

----------


## mvf

! ̸!!!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## jokonda

(  )

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf



----------


## sema

> 


  )))

----------


## mvf



----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## mvf

( )

----------


## Svetishe

!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf

.      ?

----------


## sema

!



> 


.

----------



----------


## sema

>

----------


## Andyko

> ?


:
----
 :Cool:

----------

> 


 ( )

----------


## mvf

!!!

----------


## sema



----------


## Andyko



----------


## FM

!

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Svetishe



----------


## sema



----------



----------


## mvf

.

----------


## marmot

> 


  (  -   -       - )

----------

> .






>

----------


## Andyko

> 


     ...

----------


## sema

> 


 31

----------


## Svetishe



----------

>

----------


## margo1124



----------


## Lenik



----------


## Raspberry



----------


## sema

>

----------


## margo1124



----------


## Raspberry

>

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## sema

> 


     .

----------


## Lenik

> .


     .

----------


## Raspberry

> .


  ... --

----------


## Lenik



----------


## Svetishe

>

----------

>

----------


## sema

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Raspberry



----------


## sema

> 


   ))

----------


## Andyko

-   -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

-

----------

> -

----------


## sema

> 


)

----------


## shrilanka

--

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## zAngel



----------

" "

----------


## Raspberry

" "

----------


## zAngel

,

----------


## Raspberry



----------


## sema

> 


. )))  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## shrilanka

:Cool:

----------



----------


## Lenik

--

----------


## margo1124



----------


## mvf

> --


   .

----------

>

----------


## marmot

> 




( - --)

----------


## shrilanka

> 


. ()   :Frown:

----------


## sema

> . ()


 ()  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

*YUM*

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*

----------


## mvf

.

----------



----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

:Big Grin:

----------



----------


## Lenik

: --

----------


## mvf

> --


    ?

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,               :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

... .

----------

-

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Lenik

> 


 
(  )

.

----------


## shrilanka

-100 %- ?   :Wow:

----------


## sema

...
       )))

----------

*sema*, *sema*!    !?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> sema, sema!    !?


  ,  )))
          )))

----------


## shrilanka

.   ? 
 = !!   :Big Grin:

----------


## HelenY

>

----------


## margo1124

> = !!

----------


## mvf

> =


  !

----------


## sema

> = 
>   !


   )

----------


## Lenik

?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## sema

> 


))))))

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## sema

>

----------



----------


## mvf

.   . .  .  . ...

----------


## Raspberry

> .   . .  .  . ...


  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

-   !

----------

*mvf*,   -  :yes:

----------


## mvf

. . .  .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## sema

*mvf*, *Andyko*,** ,             ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


 


> ...


  .  -**

----------



----------


## mvf

.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

!

----------

- !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

:Wow:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## sema

> .

----------


## mvf

> 


    .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 ( ?  :Wink:  )

----------

...

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## shrilanka

:Frown:     ,   .        :Cool:

----------


## margo1124

> .


----- ( )--

----------


## sema

> ----- ( )--


         )))

----------


## mvf

. .

----------


## sema

> . .


   ))

----------


## mvf

.  - .  - .  - . .

----------


## margo1124



----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Andyko



----------



----------


## shrilanka

:Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

"     ."

----------

"׸ ,   " -

----------


## sema

> "׸ ,   "


     ()

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

.

----------



----------


## mvf

.

----------


## shrilanka

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,

----------


## marmot

> ,


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## mvf

... !

----------



----------


## shrilanka

-

----------


## mvf

50$ /

----------


## sema

> 50$ /

----------


## Andyko



----------


## sema

> 


    *



, -,   ?  ,     .    ,     ,   .

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Andyko



----------



----------


## sema



----------


## mvf



----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

:Cool:

----------

(, ,    )

----------


## sema

> (    )


  -  ,    .

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## mvf

> 


 .

----------


## Lenik

> .


 :Wow:     !   -

----------


## sema

> .


  ))

----------


## sema

> !   -


   ,     ))

----------


## Lenik

> ,     ))


.   ...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ))

----------


## mvf

> **


... ... .

----------


## Lenik

-  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

*Andyko*,  ,   ,    .



>

----------


## shrilanka

>

----------


## Andyko

-  -  -   -  -

----------


## shrilanka

> -  -  -   -  -


   2-3     ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Frown:  :Cry:

----------


## shrilanka

--- -**

----------



----------


## mvf

.

----------


## marmot

> .




(   - )

----------


## sema

>

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf

*sema*

----------


## marmot

> *sema*


, ,

----------


## zAngel

#257,   #259,  !!!!



> sema

----------


## Andyko

> 257,   259,


,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

!

----------



----------


## shrilanka



----------


## margo1124

> 


 ( )

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## sema

>

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## mvf

.

----------



----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

(,    ,  ,  ,    :Big Grin: )

----------

*shrilanka*,    ,    -  :Embarrassment:

----------

> (,    ,  ,  ,   )

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------


## shrilanka

---
- -

----------


## Lenik

. !    . ---.



> 


. -

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 
( ..  )

----------

> !    . ---.


*Lenik*,         :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 ,

----------


## Andyko

>

----------



----------


## sema

>

----------


## mvf

/ .

----------



----------


## sema

> / .


)))

----------


## mvf

, ...    .  :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

...

----------


## Lenik

.

----------

*mvf*,     ""

----------

*Lenik*,    ,          ,       :yes:

----------

?

----------


## Andyko

** ,       :Wink:

----------

!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

.

----------



----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Lenik

> !


   !

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

> .


,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


  !

----------



----------


## sema

> ,


  ?

----------


## Lenik

!     ,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: ))

----------


## sema

*mvf*,    ))

----------


## Lenik

*Andyko* ! -  !  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

,..    ?
!!! ( :   -)   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,..    ?
> !!! ( :   -)


! 
(-- ......)

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik



----------


## mvf



----------


## shrilanka

-

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,          :Stick Out Tongue:  
*..     ?   :Wow:  *

----------


## shrilanka

> 


.       :yes:

----------


## Lenik

> -

----------


## mvf

> mvf,


. :

_ 

_

----------


## marmot

> 




( - )

 :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


*Ego*,  ???  :Redface:  :Love: 



> 


 .

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## shrilanka

:Cool:

----------


## sema

)))

----------


## Lenik



----------


## mvf

.

----------

?
*    *

----------


## Lenik

** ,   ?

 -  ,

----------

> Ego,  ???


*shrilanka*,        :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

.

----------

!?

----------


## sema

!

----------



----------


## mvf

> !


   .



> 


 (*sema*  ?).

----------


## shrilanka

>

----------


## sema

> 


 . - )))
  .     )))

----------



----------


## sema

> 


 - --

----------


## shrilanka

:Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> - --

----------


## mvf

?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> ?


 )))  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


. . . . .     :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

. .   . .

----------


## Lenik

> . . . . .


.

----------


## sema

)))))))

----------


## shrilanka

*Lenik*,  :Hmm:

----------


## mvf

> 


. .

----------


## Lenik

> :
> .
>   )))


  ?

----------


## sema

> .
>   )))
>   ?


        )))  )))

----------


## mvf

> ?


  .

----------


## shrilanka

*sema*,    <s></s>     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> .
> __________________


*mvf*,    ?    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> . .


,     :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,    ?    ?


    .    .  ?



> ,


. . . .

----------


## Lenik

> .


   ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> . . . .


. . . . (,   -  )   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> ,   -


      . . .  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


   ?

- ! !!!



> . . .  .


.

----------

> . .  .

----------


## mvf

. .

----------

.

----------


## Lenik



----------


## mvf

...

----------


## shrilanka

,      :Cool:     ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Lenik

!  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


 ,     ?    ,    .  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 -   ()

----------


## Lenik

> 


 ( ,  ,    ,    ...)

----------


## mvf

> ( ,  ,


-  ...

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,  . 
 :Cry:

----------


## shrilanka

> ( ,  ,    ,    ...)


  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------


## Lenik



----------


## shrilanka

:Cool: 
 ,      
  ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> .


!     :Ass:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## mvf

...

----------


## marmot

> ...


     -      - -**

.   )))))       ?      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  .   . 
-- 
-----
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

> 


,

----------


## mvf

-     - .

----------


## Andyko

> -

----------


## marmot

> -- 
> -----


   .... :Frown:  

, !!!

----------


## shrilanka

-   -

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Andyko

(     )

----------


## mvf

.  .

----------


## shrilanka



----------



----------


## shrilanka

> 


 :Wow:  :EEK!:  :Lupa:

----------


## mvf

> 


  .

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,    :Cool:

----------

*shrilanka*,          .

----------

( )

----------


## shrilanka

> ( )


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,      :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,


 - ?

----------


## shrilanka

> - ?


 - -  - -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

( )

----------


## mvf

...   !!!

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,  ,      ,  Lenik        ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

Lenik !

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

...  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  ...

----------

*   ...* ()

----------


## mvf

> 


...   ...

----------

>

----------


## mvf

. .

----------



----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## shrilanka

-

----------


## mvf

.

----------

>

----------

>

----------


## marmot

>

----------

> -  ,


 -  328
*Lenik*,    ?    ?

----------


## sema

> 


...  


, , , ,

----------


## sema

> 328
> Lenik,    ?    ?


...

----------


## Lenik

> ...


       !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ** !


 :Wow:     !?   - :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

** ,    .      .      )))))))

----------


## Lenik

> 


  !    !
 -

----------

*sema*,

----------


## efreytor

.(   ,,)  :Big Grin:

----------

*    -          *

----------


## Lenik

!
** ,    ,

----------

> !


 ( )

*Lenik*,    ,       ,

----------


## Lenik

> 


  !



> !


 !
-

----------


## Lenik

...      .    .      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

> !


.  :Wow:

----------

> .


*efreytor*,     :Big Grin:

----------

> 



 :Big Grin:  * -   ,     *

----------


## shrilanka

/H1N1

----------


## Lenik



----------

> 


  :Wow:    ?

----------


## Lenik

** ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## marmot

- -   --

----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## Lenik

. . .

----------


## mvf

. . .  .

----------


## Lenik

> .

----------


## Mouse Grey

> . . .


    ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> ,


...  .  .

----------


## Lenik

> .

----------


## mvf

-   .

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  ,   - .

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## Lenik

> . .

----------


## mvf

.     .

----------


## Lenik

> .     .

----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## sema

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

.  .



> .


 ?

----------


## mvf

.     .  .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> .     .  .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## sema

> . . .





> .





> .  .


    ))

----------


## Lenik

> :
> . . .
> :
>     .
> :
>     .  .
>     ))

----------


## shrilanka

>

----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,   !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf

.  . .

----------


## sema

> .

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## Mouse Grey

. (  ...)

----------


## Mouse Grey

> . .

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*, ...   .        -,  ...   :Cool: 



>

----------


## mvf

> mvf, ...


---... ٨

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,  .   ,     :Wink:  (     )

----------


## shrilanka

> 


! !   :Wow:

----------


## mvf

. . . . . !!!

----------


## shrilanka

. .    -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf

.  .

----------


## Andyko

> 


  -   -

----------


## mvf

_              -._

 ,   ... -   ...

----------


## Mouse Grey

-...
.     :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

>

----------

!

----------


## Mouse Grey

> !


   !  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko



----------



----------


## Lenik



----------

" " -

----------


## Mouse Grey



----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

> 


 .   .

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## Andyko

> 


  -...

----------


## mvf

...    ...

----------


## Lenik

> -...


      .     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

_

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## shrilanka

:Wow:  
   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## shrilanka

> 




-      ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> -      ?


. . . 380. .
. . . .

----------


## Lenik

> 


 .  .

----------


## mvf

.  .

----------


## .

> .  .


. .

----------


## .

> .  .


 .  .

----------


## Lenik

> .


 .

----------


## .

> .


  .

----------


## Lenik

> .

----------


## .

> 


 . .

----------


## Lenik

> .


 :Love:

----------


## mvf

. /  . .

----------


## .

> .


  .    :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

:Wow:  ???

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> 


. .

----------


## Lenik

> 


!

----------


## .

> 


.

----------


## marmot

> .

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

> 


  ,  ,  .

----------


## mvf

!    .

----------


## Lenik

> .


    ,

----------


## shrilanka

:Embarrassment:       ,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## mvf

> ,


 ...  ,   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  ,   ...


   -  :Love:

----------


## mvf

. .

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## shrilanka

:Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Cry:

----------


## mvf

. .

----------


## Lenik

> 


?

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Lenik

> 


   !  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

. .  .

----------


## Lenik

!     ! :Ass:

----------


## shrilanka

:Cool:    -  .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

> 


   -  !         !

----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## shrilanka

. . .. !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## zAngel

,        19- !    ... !
!     !!!!!  :yes:

----------


## mvf

> ...


.........

----------


## .

>

----------


## Andyko

> 


  -   -   -  
...

----------


## .

> 


   ()

----------


## .

> 


   -    .

----------


## shrilanka

*zAngel*,  .       :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## mvf

. ...

----------


## Andyko



----------


## shrilanka



----------


## mvf

. .  .

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## sema



----------


## mvf

.   -  .

----------



----------


## shrilanka

?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## sema

>

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## sema

))

----------


## Lenik

*sema*,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

>

----------

> 






> 






>

----------


## Andyko



----------



----------


## Andyko

ø -

----------

> ø -



 :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

! ...... :Big Grin:

----------

> ! ......


! ,   :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------


## efreytor

:Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

, ,      :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mouse Grey

> ! .


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

_ 
       , --_

!

----------


## Andyko

, __

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## marmot

> ,      .
> 
> 
> *.*


,   .       (    ,   ) :Smilie: 
  :
     4 ,  - 7. , ,   -     8 .
     9 .
    16  (   mvf).
   ,     24 . (, lenik  ... )
"  ,  ,  ..." () :Big Grin: 
,     6 ))))))))))))))

----------


## mvf

> 6


*Shrilanka*.    .

----------


## Lenik

. .     .

----------


## shrilanka

> *Shrilanka*.    .


, .      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> . .     .


-   --     :Big Grin:

----------

*Lenik*,   ?      *       *

----------


## marmot

> -   --


   -  -    -

----------


## Mouse Grey



----------

> 


 



> 


"   " ()

----------


## Lenik

> 


.  ?

----------


## mvf

> .  ?


  .  .

----------

*mvf*, !

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## sema

*mvf*,    .        -  .

----------


## Lenik

*sema*,     ,     -. , ?  *mvf*  !  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> -


       .

----------


## Andyko

> -. , ?  mvf


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> :
>   mvf 
>        .
>  !

----------

!    ,  ,

----------


## HelenY

> !    ,  ,


  :Big Grin: 

    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## Mouse Grey



----------


## Andyko



----------


## Mouse Grey

,  ...

----------


## Lenik

> ,  ...


 :Love:

----------


## .

> 


 .  .




> .


.  .

----------


## .

> ,  ...


 . .  2010.

----------


## sema

> .


  .

----------


## Mouse Grey

> 2010


     ()

----------


## .

> 


. . !

----------


## .

> ()


.  3000   .

----------

> 3000

----------


## .

> 


. . . .

----------

> . . . .


    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ...


 . . .

----------


## Mouse Grey

- !
    ,   .  ( , !)

----------


## .

> 


  -   .

----------


## Lenik

> -   .


  -

----------


## .

> 


.



> 


 .

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

> 


   .   . .

----------


## .

> .


. . .

----------


## Lenik

>

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

:Embarrassment:

----------


## sema

> 





>

----------


## .

> 


 . . .

----------


## shrilanka

-- - -   :Cool:

----------

>

----------

> -- - -


, , ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> . . .


  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


.  .

----------

*Lenik*,    !?     !     *mvf*

----------


## Andyko

> ?


-

----------


## Lenik

> !


. . . .
 , .

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

:Big Grin:

----------


## .

> -  --


 .    .

----------

>

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 

   ,   

  (      :Big Grin:  )

----------


## .

> (    )


  .  . .  - !

----------

> (   ...  )


    ...  :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

>

----------


## .

> 


. 4 . 4 .

----------


## Andyko

:Cool:

----------


## .

> 


    ..
 .... () ()

----------


## sema

[quote]  [/quote

 ...

----------


## sema

.

----------

> 


?    :Big Grin:

----------

> 






> 






>

----------


## shrilanka

> 


     ()     :Cool:

----------


## .

> .


  .  .  .

----------


## mvf

. . . . !!!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## shrilanka

> . . . . !!!


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## sema

> . . . . !!!

----------


## sema

> 


   "  "

----------


## sema

> 


   )))

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ,     :Smilie: 



>

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## sema

> ()


    )))

----------


## .

> 


   "   ....."?  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> )))


. . .

----------


## sema

> "   ....."?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> 


"  ,   " ()

----------

> )))


!       :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


 - -  ---   --  - !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> !


!     ! ()

----------

> 


 



> 






> 


 



> 






> 


 



> 






> 






>

----------


## Andyko



----------


## shrilanka

** ,   ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## marmot

> 


  --

----------


## .

> 


  -   :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> !


.

----------

> 


* *
!

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 - -   :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 


. .

----------

> ,   ,


*shrilanka*,    ,    ,

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## efreytor



----------

>

----------


## efreytor

.

----------

> 


!!!  :Big Grin:  * *

----------


## Lenik

> 


 ,   .     .  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHeNiKjUuSk
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

> 


?  :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------

>

----------


## efreytor

> 


.111 .1  


> 111.     
> 
> 
> 1.     ,    ,      , ,   -      ,

----------

> .111 .1


  :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> 


  :Big Grin:   129 .1

----------

>

----------


## efreytor

> 


PR  :Embarrassment:

----------

> PR


""

----------


## efreytor

)

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## sema

> :


)))  )))

----------

>

----------

> 


 



>

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ,     :Big Grin: !

----------


## Lenik

*efreytor*,   !

----------


## efreytor

*Lenik*,    !  :Big Grin:

----------

*Lenik*,       :Cool:

----------


## Lenik

*efreytor*,   ?
   ass?

----------

> ass?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

*Lenik*, !       ,     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

*efreytor*, ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

,   .
! (--)

----------

>

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


  ,    --

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

, ,   , ,  -  
!

----------

> 


  :Cool:

----------


## Lenik

** , ?

----------

>

----------


## efreytor

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

> 


, ,  ,

----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

!    ,  ,  ,  ...

----------

735, 737  738    "".      ,   , , ,     -.   :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> Lenik,


      .     ))))

----------


## Lenik

> ))))


,  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

>

----------

> 






> 


     *   *

----------


## Lenik

> 


11

----------


## efreytor



----------


## Lenik

:Razz:

----------


## KruE

> 


,    :Wow:

----------

> ,

----------


## marmot

> 


?????????
 - ---

----------


## sema

> 


 ,   ,  )))

----------


## shrilanka

> 


    ----

----------


## Lenik

> 


   !

----------


## efreytor

> 


, .........  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

.  .   .

----------


## Coreopsis



----------


## efreytor



----------


## Lenik

.

----------


## marmot

--- -

----------


## KruE

> --- -


 , ,

----------


## mvf

- !

----------


## marmot

> - !


)))) ,   8.29  ,  8.31     ,        ))). --))))




> , ,


- - -

----------


## mvf

-!

----------


## Mouse Grey

> - - -


   -   -

----------


## .

> 


  . .

----------


## Lenik

> 


... -

----------


## KruE

> -** - -


- -

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 45-    :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> 


 !!

----------


## Andyko

?  - ...

----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## .

> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## 4

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 4

!!!

----------


## Andyko

, ,       :Cool:

----------


## KruE

>

----------


## 4

>

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 , !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4

> , !


  :Wink:

----------

> 


 "-"...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik



----------

> 


 



>

----------


## Lenik

>

----------

>

----------


## sema

>

----------


## Lenik

-.

----------


## sema

> -.


  )))

----------


## mvf

.  .

----------


## .

> .


 !  !

----------


## sema

> !

----------


## Lenik



----------


## mvf

.

----------


## shrilanka

> 





> .

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,    ?

----------

> 






>

----------


## 4

> 






> 


  :Wow:

----------


## Mouse Grey

> 


  - ,  ! (   )

----------


## Lenik

. .   . . .

----------


## mvf

,  !       ...

----------



----------


## mvf

*sema*  .

----------


## marmot

---  -

----------


## Lenik

:Frown:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  -

----------


## Lenik

> 


,  ,  ...

----------


## .

> ...


. .

----------


## Lenik

?

----------


## .

> 


 ??

----------


## Lenik

- !    .

----------


## .

> 


. .

----------


## marmot

-
 -

----------


## sema

> -
>  -


  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## .

:Smilie:   . .

----------


## mvf

> 


 . ?

----------


## .

> ?


?? ,   .. -    ...

"  - !!" ()

----------


## Mouse Grey

? (  ...)

----------


## mvf

> ?? ,   .. -    ...


[]  .

----------


## Andyko

:Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ?


   -   5 . .

----------


## 4

> -   5 . .


  ...

----------


## .

> 


  " " ()   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## sema



----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,    :Wink:   .

----------


## mvf

> mvf,     .


   !   :

_ 
  , 
  --_

----------


## marmot

> *mvf*,     .





> !   :
> 
> 
>   , 
>   --

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## sema

> .


   .

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## shrilanka

> .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## Andyko

,     ?

----------


## efreytor

...   :Big Grin:   ?

----------

> 


    (    ""  ,    ,   , .. ,  ,    )



> 


 -  -?



> ?


*efreytor*,    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  ...! :Big Grin: 



> 


   ...! :Big Grin: 



> 


10

----------


## .

> 


. .  -   :Smilie:

----------

> 






>

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ))

----------


## mvf

! .

----------


## marmot

> ! .


!

----------


## mvf

???

----------


## 4

)))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> ???





> )))


   ))))

----------


## Lenik

> ))))


 **

----------


## 4

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## .

> 





> 


 !

----------


## Lenik

> !

----------


## Andyko

:Wink:

----------


## Lenik

. .

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## 4



----------


## .

> 


  .

----------


## 4

> 


   ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> 


.

----------


## .

> 


",     ?" ()

----------

*shrilanka*,         ?  :Wow:   :Big Grin: 



>

----------


## 4

>

----------


## 4

>

----------


## Lenik

. -

----------


## mvf

> . -


.  .

----------

> 






> 


 !

----------


## 4

>

----------


## mvf

! http://forum.klerk.ru/member.php?u=345104

----------


## 1975

>

----------

>

----------

> !


*mvf*,      ?

----------


## mvf

> mvf,      ?


       !

----------


## .

> 


.  .

----------


## 4

>

----------


## Lenik

> .


.  .  .

----------


## mvf

...   :Wow:

----------

*Lenik*,   ?  :Big Grin:   ,      ,       :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

> : ...   -    ...


    -   .
, ** ,

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## 4

>

----------

> 


,

----------


## mvf

. .

----------


## Lenik

. .

----------


## 4

> . .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## .

> 


 .   :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 


?

----------


## Lenik

> ?

----------


## mvf

> 


    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


     ,   .

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## shrilanka

> !


.  - .   :Stick Out Tongue: 
    ?  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

-    !

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   ?   :Embarrassment:   :Wow:

----------


## mvf

-  !

----------


## shrilanka

-  ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

.

----------


## mvf

> 


:
1. _[ ]_
2. _[ ]_
3. _[ ]_

----------


## shrilanka

> 1. [ ]
> 2. [ ]
> 3. [ ]


 ,      :Cool:

----------


## Lenik

> ,


 ?

----------

> 






>

----------


## mvf

-  .

----------


## .

> 


      ??
    -      :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

. .  .

----------

> 


" !"  :Big Grin:

----------

> 






> 


 ,    



> 


"    .
  ,
 ,  .
-    "  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

!

----------

*mvf*,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

-   ...

----------

*mvf*,     :yes:

----------


## sema

)))   -  )))

 !!! ))))

    ))

----------


## sema

> " !"


?     )) ,   ?           :Smilie:

----------

> )))   -  )))


  :yes:    ...  :Big Grin: 



> 


 ?



> ?


 ! , " "        .



> 


                " "   :yes:   :Big Grin: 
*     * :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> 


!

----------


## marmot

> " "   
> *     *

----------


## 4

>

----------


## .

> 


  .. ..
..

----------


## 4

>

----------


## .

> 


. .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------

> **


 ,               ,             .       ,      **  (), !  :Big Grin:    ""  :Smilie:

----------

> 






> 






> 


  !

----------


## mvf

. !

----------


## sema

:Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## 4

> ,               ,             .       ,        (), !    ""


  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ?


!

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## 4

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

.

----------

*mvf*,     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


, !

----------

> 


 



>

----------


## .

> 


      ?    ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

. .  ,  ,   . (  )   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .


?  :Smilie:

----------


## 4

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## .

> 


 ?  :Smilie: 
 .   ""  :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


  -   Adobe

----------


## .

> -


 .

----------

> 






>

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


?   :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

> 


--

----------

*Lenik*, !       ,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

> !       ,   ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 



> 


  !?

----------


## Lenik

** ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> !?


       ..
  . .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


!  !      :Frown:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


  :Wow: !

----------

> ..


     ?
    ?
     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 



>

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?
>     ?
>      ?


!

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


!!!!!

----------


## 4

> !!!!!


--))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> --))


  :yes:

----------


## sema

> ))

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## .

> 


 .

----------


## Lenik

. .

----------


## shrilanka

. .

----------


## mvf

.  !

----------

> 


, ...! 
*  * 
", ,  ""!    ,  .    ,    . !   ? !    .     ,   . !
  !    "",  .  !"

----------

> 


 



> 






> 


   ?

----------


## mvf

.  .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*mvf*,  ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> *mvf*,  !


!

----------


## mvf

! !

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> !


  824

----------


## mvf

> 


*shrilanka*    .   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marmot

> 824


4 -1 - -  -  -  -

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


. 3-        !

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


, ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


.          




>

----------

> 


 ,      :Wow:

----------


## mvf

-  !

----------


## .

> 


  .

----------


## mvf

-  ,   -  .

----------

,     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


     ?

----------

> ?


   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

--.

----------

*Lenik* ,             :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,     ?

----------


## Lenik

?

----------

> 


 ?     ?



> 


     ,        -  



> ?


   ?

----------

> 


   !?  :Big Grin: 


,   ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

> !?


-.    :Stick Out Tongue:     --

----------

> 


    ... (-  ,      )



>

----------


## Lenik

> 


 , ,     ... ...

----------

> , ,     ... ...


 ,  ,   ,   ... ... 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

...................  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,   ,   ... ...

----------

> ...


            ,

----------

> **


*Mmmaximmm*,     !?        .        :
"   "  :Smilie:

----------

,         :yes:

----------


## efreytor

** ,     ?  :Big Grin:               ...   :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

.       ?   ?

----------


## Lenik

.
           .  -      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*efreytor*,     "",         ...  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------

*efreytor*, *Lenik*,      1009,    *Mmmaximmm*,    



>

----------


## Lenik

** , --!       !   :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

,    ,   )))
  ,

-      ?
-,  !)))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,   )))


...    :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

: .

----------


## .

> : .


 .    .    27.

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------


## .

> 


 .

----------

> 






>

----------


## .

> 


 .    :Smilie:

----------

* .*,    


> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


" ,   !"()

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:  .

----------


## sema

>

----------


## .

> !


   , ..   !

----------


## Lenik

> 


 .  .

----------


## Lenik

* .*, --!

----------


## .

> --!


  .  .



> .


  ,      .

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*    .


 :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .  .


   ,     :Embarrassment: 



> 


    ,  ,

----------

*shrilanka*,      ,        :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

** ,     *mvf* ,          :Embarrassment: 




> 


 . . . . .  .   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 


. .

----------

> . .


...    ...  :Big Grin: 
*!     :Embarrassment: *

----------


## mvf

1/2!

----------


## sema

> ...    ...
> *!    *


       )))

----------


## Lenik

> 


 ?   ?

----------


## mvf

> 


     ...  ... ...

----------


## Lenik

> ...

----------

*sema*,    ?  :Embarrassment: 
*Lenik*,        ,        :Smilie: 
*mvf*,   ,   ,    ,     ,         :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

>

----------

> 


   ?  ,      :Smilie: 



>

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

> 


 . .  . . .

----------

*Lenik*,    


> . .

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

"  "  ,

----------


## Lenik

> 


. .

----------

> .

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## .

> 





> 


  !

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> !

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wink:

----------

>

----------

*shrilanka*,      ,     :Wow:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------


## mvf

... -   !!!

----------

*mvf*,      :Big Grin:

----------

> 


" ,   "

----------


## mvf

.

----------

>

----------


## mvf

> 


  "" ?

----------

*mvf*,        ? :Hmm: 
*    *

----------

> 






>

----------


## mvf

> mvf,        ?


*Lenik*  - .

----------

*mvf*,      ? :Wow:     !

----------

>

----------


## mvf

> mvf,      ?


  ?           ?

----------

> ?


*mvf*,   *Lenik* !      ,       ,   ,         ,     *Lenik*         ,   ,     ,   , !  :yes:

----------


## mvf

... _ ,  , ,     ,    ._

----------


## 4

!  :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

!        ...   :Wow:

----------


## .

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


   !

----------

*mvf*,            :yes: 
*4*,  ,    :Big Grin: 
 :Wow: *Lenik*,    !?  ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


    ?

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------


## Lenik

!    !

----------


## 4

> 


  . !        !

----------


## Andyko

> !


   ?

----------


## mvf

...  - ...   ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


. .
  !

----------


## shrilanka

> !


    -1    :Cool:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -1


    10

----------


## 4

> 10

----------


## shrilanka

. .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


. .  .    .

----------


## 4

> 


!     !  :yes:

----------

> !


,   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> 


   ?  ""!     ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------

> 


,   ,   ,    ...



> 


-

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> , , , ...

----------

> 


  , ...       :Smilie:

----------

> ...


   - "    "...
  ,    .         ,        ...
*Lenik*    ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


     .
  .

----------

> 


"  !   ! - (   )    !...."     145 *
* -      ", , , " 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> , , ,


 - .

----------

> 


, , ...

----------


## efreytor

́  ́  ́  ́ ́ ́  ́  ́  ́ ́  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> - .





> , , ...

----------


## Lenik

> 


....  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


.     :Wow:

----------

*efreytor*,  :Super:

----------

*Lenik*, *Mmmaximmm*,      ?  :Embarrassment:   *  *

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?

----------

> 


,  !!! *     ,    *

----------


## Lenik

> 


    -    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> *


 .  ?

----------


## Lenik

*Mmmaximmm*,     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 - !

----------


## Lenik

?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


    ?

----------

> 


 



> ?


*Lenik*,   ,   *Mmmaximmm*,    .       :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


      ...   :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik



----------

> ...


 ,  :
 -   ,      ,    .  ,      .    ,    ,     .       ,   ,    *...

* -    ,   .

----------

*Lenik*,   !? :Embarrassment:  **

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -   ,


    ,    ,          ,    



> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -   ,      ,    .  ,      .    ,    ,     .       ,   ,


  .  "       "    "   .,    ",  , 2010 .

----------


## Lenik

!http://chat.klerk.ru/

----------

>

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


  .!    . 1598 . : 1569 .  .

----------


## Lenik

> 69


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------


## Lenik

-    :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

> (22:08:37) efreytor:  )))


*efreytor*,   -?

----------


## Nattaha

, ,   15     ...   -   ... 
     ....  - ...

----------


## shrilanka

:Cool:

----------


## efreytor

:Big Grin:

----------

*efreytor*,     :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

,   ?

----------


## efreytor

*Lenik*,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


  ,

----------


## efreytor

,  )

----------


## Dinchik

,

----------

> 


-

----------


## Lenik

> -


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ,   .

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,     ?

----------


## mvf

*Lenik*,   -?

----------


## Lenik

!
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   .   :Wink: 
-!

----------


## sema

*Lenik*,    ?

----------


## mvf

-.... --...

----------


## Lenik

,  ! ()   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> --...

----------


## Andyko

()

----------


## mvf

_     ..._

----------


## Lenik

!

----------


## Andyko

*Lenik*,     ,    -

----------


## Lenik

:Wow:

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------


## .

*Andyko*,         :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Lenik

* .*,   !  ?

----------


## .

> 


  ?    :Smilie: )

----------


## sema



----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

"-     ?
-   , !" ()

----------


## mvf

> ?


  ...

----------


## 1975

-  , ?
- ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ...


!   !  !

----------


## Lenik

> !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

- ?

----------


## .

> 


"   " ()
  -    :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

>

----------

> 


  (  ,    )

----------


## Lenik

> 


 :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

> .


. .  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> . .  .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 


 .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## sema



----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

. , , .  .

----------


## Andyko

2012

----------


## sema



----------


## Lenik

-2012. .

----------


## .

> 


.

  ??  . . .

----------


## Andyko

> .





> 


 - ...    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


  .

----------


## sema

> .

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## .

> 


 .

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 ,  ,

----------


## Lenik

> 


 .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .

----------


## sema



----------


## shrilanka

.  .    :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## .

> 


  . . . .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 . . . . . . . !

----------


## Lenik

> 


. .

----------


## .

> .


, . .    :Smilie:

----------


## sema

,    .  ?

----------


## Lenik

> ,


  - !     :Frown:

----------


## mvf

. . .

----------


## .

> ,    .  ?


      ,   !


> 


    !

----------


## Lenik

> 


, ,    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

, ,      !!  :Smilie:

----------

,   !!!  :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

... ...  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


   .

----------


## .

> 


 "".   .

----------


## Lenik

> , ,      !!


  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
,     ? **

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## .

> ,     ?


  :Smilie: 

     ?   ?



> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> "".


   ,   .

----------


## .

> 


   , ...    ,      .

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  . .  ,  .

----------


## mvf

*shrilanka*,     ...     ....

----------


## .

> 


. . 



> 


?

----------


## shrilanka

.       :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :yes:

----------


## .

> 


..  , ,    !

----------


## shrilanka

.   .   :Cool:

----------


## .

> .


    .     :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

!

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 3D. .    :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

?  -...

----------


## .

> 


. . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  -...


?  :Wow:  :Love:  :Redface:

----------


## mvf

?  ?

----------

?   28

----------


## Andyko

> 


   -

----------

*Andyko*,      :yes:    ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm



----------

> .....


  ,   +    :yes: 

 ,         60       ,          45  ,  12-           50- .   50-          *. ,    25    ,     *. 

        10        .

         50      .

       ,   / ""   ** "  ",                 .   ,     ,     ""   *" "*.

* -        .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,   / ""    "  ",                 .   ,     ,     ""   " ".


.        .     .
     ,     .

----------

> 


  :Cool:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


  :Frown:

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,    ?   ?
"              "  :yes:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

*Mmmaximmm*,      ?

----------

... :Baby:  *, ,    *  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


     ,      .
 .

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## Andyko

> 


  ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


,

----------


## .

> 


-??  :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -


  !
   . .

----------


## Andyko

,   ?!

----------


## .

> 


 !!  ..    ..   ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ...


  ?  :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## .

> 


 ,  .

----------


## mvf

. .

----------


## Lenik

> 


.  .

----------


## Andyko

...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .  .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------



----------


## Andyko

> 


     ?

----------

!
          3-      (  )  :Embarrassment:  ! ! *    ,  *

----------


## Lenik

> 


 " ".  . . . .

----------

> . . . .


 :Wow: *Lenik*,      !? ---... *   *

----------


## efreytor

...........  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 3-


 , ,      :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 .   . . . . . .

----------


## Lenik

> .


. . . . .  .

----------


## .

> .


.



> .


...

----------


## Lenik

> .


.  .

----------


## shrilanka

> . .


 :Hmm: 



> .  .


  7

----------


## Lenik

> 


. .

----------



----------


## mvf

. .

----------


## sema



----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## Lenik

:Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

. . .

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


. . .

----------

> . . .

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## Lenik

.      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*Lenik*,     :yes:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.  :OnFire:

----------


## HelenY

? :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


   . .  .  . .  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


     +   ""!
     .

   ,   ,   ,       ,   .      13%. 

*  ,*       500 000 000 000  45 ,    * * ,     3-     .         5%   0,01   500 000 000 000,00 .     500 000 000 000,01      120%      500 000 000 000,00 .

----------


## Lenik

> 


 !

----------

> !


  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

--!         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

.    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> .    ?


         (/)      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


  ?

----------


## HelenY

> ?


  :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 .  . . . . . . .  .     :Wow:

----------


## .

> 


    !

----------

> !


   - ()
 .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


   ,      :Wow:

----------



----------


## .

> 


.     :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 .   . . !!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

?
 !    - !

----------


## mvf

> 


     .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 !  +  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> !


   ...

----------


## HelenY

,   :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

> ...


 ?     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> 


!

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 








> ,       500 000 000 000  45 ,       ,     3-     .


 ,   ? ! 

 :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

> 


!  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko



----------

> ,   ? !


* *    !? :Razz:  , ,  -!?

----------

> 


 -   ,
 -      ( ,  ,          - )   :Smilie:

----------


## KruE

> ,  ,          - )


-- -  :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

> -- -


. .   :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 


2? .

----------


## KruE

> 


   ,   - -

----------


## Andyko



----------


## shrilanka

> 2? .


   12   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


. .

----------

:Smilie:           )))   -      ...   :Smilie: 
...   ...

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## shrilanka

> . .


. . .    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------

> 


  :Big Grin: 



> 


  :Embarrassment: 



>

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

** ,     :yes:

----------


## mvf

.

----------

*shrilanka*,      ?

----------


## marmot

> .


 



> shrilanka,      ?


   .

 :

----------

*marmot*,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------

> 


  (, ,    :Embarrassment: )

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 . . . . ().   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> 


...
...
  
 -  -   -

----------


## sema

> 


 .

----------



----------


## mvf

25-...

----------

*mvf*,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> .


25-  ...

----------

,

----------


## Lenik

> 25-  ...


 ? :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## sema



----------


## shrilanka

,  


,.. **  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,         ,   ,         :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

:yes:

----------

"  !"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

3-  ....

----------


## mvf

-   ,   -  ... ... ...

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,      :Stick Out Tongue: 
   . . . . ..  .  . .    . .  .  .  (   ). .  . .   . . . .   :Wow: 

:   .   :yes:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,


    ...



> :   .


!  !!!

----------


## shrilanka

> !!!


 ? , ???   :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

.



> 


 .
.     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> .


   )))

----------


## mvf

> .


 ...      ...



> )))


  ...

----------


## Lenik

> ...      ...


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,    !

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> 


  "  "    "" ,          ""    "".
  :
"  "
"   "
"  "
...

----------


## Lenik

> "  "
> "   "
> "  "


 "  "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*Lenik*,      , ,      ,      - . ! !
...     :Embarrassment:

----------

>

----------


## mvf

...  .

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 ?   .. ?   :Wink:  , ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

?    !     :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## shrilanka

:Embarrassment:

----------


## sema

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## sema

()

----------


## shrilanka

> ()


  ()  :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


   -   ! : )

----------


## mvf

> 


. . .

----------


## sema



----------


## mvf

.

----------


## sema

> .


    )))

----------


## mvf

.   .

----------


## shrilanka

> .   .


  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## .

> .


",  " ()

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## HelenY

:Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ?


 -!!

----------


## Andyko

,

----------



----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 !  !     ! (   )

----------


## sema

*Mmmaximmm*,      ?   ?)))

----------


## mvf

> 


. . .

----------


## Ego

> . . .


, ,     ))

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

*Ego*,      !  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

.   - ?

----------


## Ego

> .


)   ))       ))



> !


  :Embarrassment:    ,   )))

----------


## Lenik

:Girl:  ::flirt::

----------


## Lenik

.    , *Ego* :Love:  :Danko:

----------


## Ego

*Lenik*,         :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

*Lenik*,   ,    :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> ...


... ,    ?

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,   **.  ** .  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

,              ,      ... ...   ...

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,      :OnFire:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ---?

----------


## Ego

...       ,    ,   ,     ,          ...

----------


## Lenik

! :Silly:

----------


## mvf

!       !

----------


## shrilanka

> !       !


  ,           ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

   .

----------


## mvf

> .


    - ?

----------


## sema

:Big Grin:   ))))

----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


! !!!

----------


## Lenik

control+V

----------


## Lenik

-  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> -


?   - !

----------


## Lenik

> - !


! ,    .  , ,     ?

----------


## mvf

> , ,     ?


  :Wow:    ...   -... ... -  - ?

----------


## Andyko

....

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## Lenik

*Andyko*,   ?

----------


## Andyko

??? , ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> , ,


         -

----------


## sema

> ??? , ,


...    ...  ?

*Andyko*, (:    .    ""    )

----------


## Andyko

> ...  ?


 ,       :Smilie: 



> 


 ,

----------


## Lenik

> ""    )


  ?



> 


  -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> 


      ))))))))))))))

----------


## Lenik

> ))))))))))))))


!  :Big Grin:

----------

> ))))))))))))))


**    



> !


*Lenik*,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

... !

----------


## Lenik

> !


*mvf*,    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ,


      - ...

----------


## Lenik

> - ...


,   -     ,   ,            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## sema

...   ,     ?

----------

*Lenik*,    ?     :Embarrassment:

----------


## sema

> Lenik,    ?


      )))


- ,   .
- ,  .
- ---,    !
-  , ,    .
-  -----!   !!
-  , . ,   !      !

----------


## shrilanka

> *Lenik*,    ?


        -  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> ?






> !


     ,      ,       :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> 


     Ctrl+V

----------


## shrilanka

> Ctrl+V


    ,     :yes:

----------


## mvf

> 


  :
_   ,  ...  ,  ... !_
  :
_  ,     !_

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,     !

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Lenik

-     Ctrl+V 
   ...

----------


## mvf

> -     Ctrl+V


-    Ctrl+V    ...

----------


## Lenik

?
Ctrl+, Ctrl+, Ctrl+V ?
  ?

----------


## mvf

> Ctrl+, Ctrl+


 "!"  ?

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,    G  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

-.   !

----------


## shrilanka

> *mvf*,    G


.    G  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> -.   !


 !   ,   !     :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ,


   ?  . ... .



> 


.   -     .

----------


## shrilanka

,     :Wow:

----------


## mvf

?

----------

> -  ?


             .     ,          .
          ?

----------

*Lenik*, *shrilanka*,   !  :yes:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

?    ""   ?

: http://s47.radikal.ru/i117/1002/b4/e12834aaf967.jpg

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,         :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *Lenik*, *shrilanka*,   !


? ???    :Redface: 
  - - --  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

** ,     - .   ?

----------


## Lenik

> !


  !

   .         " "?..

----------

*Lenik*,  ,   :Embarrassment:   :yes:

----------

> ?    ""   ?


*mvf*,   ,     ,

----------


## Lenik

> 


  -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*Lenik*, *Lenik*! ..

----------


## mvf

> ..


.    -  .

----------


## Lenik

> -  .


?

----------


## Lenik

!   ,    ,   !  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> !


  , ...

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,    ,    ?



> (17721845),      , 13  1805 .   ,    ,        .      ,            ,     .


    !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

-    ?

----------


## sema

.  ...  ,      .     . .

----------


## shrilanka

> . .


.       :Big Grin:   .   ,   -  :yes:

----------


## sema

> ,   -


          )))

----------


## Lenik

*sema*,     !  :Wink:

----------


## HelenY

> )))


   ?  :Redface:

----------

,  !
   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

.    -   !

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*mvf*,  ?  :Wow:      !     !? * ,         *  :Big Grin:

----------

*Lenik*,  ,  -  ? *    ,     *

----------


## sema

> .    -   !


      ?    18

----------


## Lenik

> Lenik,  ,  -  ?


   ?
 :Wow:

----------

!  :Embarrassment:        1488

----------


## mvf

> 18


   .    -    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ?


  ... -   ?

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*, .  . +. ???    ?
  -    ...  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

: ,       ?
   ?

----------


## mvf

> .


.    ?

----------


## Lenik

> ?


 !

----------


## mvf

!   ...

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,  - , ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

:Vampire:   :Vampire:   :Vampire:   :Vampire:   :Vampire:   :Vampire:   :Vampire:   :Vampire:   :Vampire:

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,   :Wow:     ? 
? 
 --  - - - -   :Big Grin: 
*Lenik*,   ?   :Wink:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

mvf,    ?

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Frown:

----------

*Lenik*,   ,     :yes:

----------


## KruE

>

----------

*KruE*,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> 


... -...

----------


## Andyko

,     ... ...
, ,

----------


## HelenY

-      :Big Grin: 

,   :Smilie:

----------


## Mouse Grey

-   4 ,  .    -   !

----------

> , ,


*Andyko*,   ? 
 -   ,       ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:    ,  ,

----------


## Andyko

...
** ,   ,  ?

----------


## sema

))       ))

----------


## Lenik

> ))       ))


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,       :Wink:

----------


## sema

.

  : .

     ,

    ,    .
      ,
      ,
        !

  ,   ,
   ,
 ,   
   .

   ,
  ,

     .

     ,

    ,    .
      ,
      ,
        !

----------


## Mouse Grey

> ,
> 
>  ,    .
>    ,
>    ,
>      !


  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> .
> 
>   : .


  -  !
  ! ?

----------


## HelenY

> ,


 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> -  !


  ?

----------


## HelenY

> -  !
>   ! ?


 :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*Lenik*,     -?   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


**    ...



> 


   - ?

----------


## sema

> !


    .  ..

----------


## Mouse Grey

> .


 ! (    ) ...   ...

----------


## Lenik

*shrilanka*,         7 . ,   ?  :Wink: 
  ,  ,  :Frown: 


> **


**   ? ?

----------


## mvf

> ...


   ?

----------


## sema

.     .

----------


## shrilanka

> 7


  3    ,   7      :yes:  *mvf*,     ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> ?


, 



>

----------


## Lenik

,     ...

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## shrilanka

?     .   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


, ...

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  ---   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 


. .  .

----------


## Lenik

> .

----------


## .

> 


.

----------



----------


## marmot

> 


 )))))

----------


## Lenik

. . . .

----------

> 


"". . .

----------


## KruE

> .. ** . .

----------

> 


, !

----------


## Lenik

> , !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   .... -

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,


 ,      :Wow:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,   ,        :yes:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

.        


> 


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
         (  ) -       .

----------


## mvf

> ...  ...  ...  ...


...

----------


## Lenik

:Silly:  :Silly:  :Silly:

----------


## Andyko

,    ?

----------


## .

> 


 - !

----------

*mvf*,  ,       :yes:

----------

*Andyko*,    "   ",      :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> "   "


  "   "

----------

*Lenik*,           ,  "+"  ,    ,      "-"       :Cool:

----------


## Lenik

-    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


      !

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## .

> .


  . .  .

----------


## mvf

> 


 ! ...   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


 -  .      !

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

,    .

----------


## .

> ,    .


  ,        -    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## .

> .


!! () (   ).

----------


## mvf

.  .

----------


## .

> 


??        ,   ?

----------


## mvf

. 
_  ;   ,      ._

----------


## Dinchik

> .


,     , 
 ,   ()

----------


## .

??

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## shrilanka

> .


. . .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> . .


  .

----------

!  ,    !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## shrilanka

> !?


 


> 


  :Stick Out Tongue: 

- (    ), -, - :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

.

----------

> 


, , , , , ,

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 -   :Smilie:

----------

>

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


   -     :Wow:

----------


## Coreopsis

---

----------


## .

> 


   ..     :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> 


. . .    :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## shrilanka

> . . .


   -   ,    :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,


    ""???
 ...     " ?" ()

----------


## mvf

> -   ,


. .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 :yes: 
 *    *

----------


## mvf

> 


 .   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


, , , , , ,   !

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

> 


 .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## .

> .


?
  .??     .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 !
 : 



> 





> , , , , , ,   !

----------


## .

> :
> , , , , , ,   !


 ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> 


?

----------


## sema

.

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 -  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik



----------


## shrilanka

> 


 :Wow:  
*mvf*  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

,

----------


## mvf

- ?

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## Mouse Grey

> 


, ... 
- ,      ?
- , 
 (    
 :Smilie: )

----------

> 


!



> 


  :Embarrassment: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## shrilanka

> .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Mouse Grey

!!!

----------

*shrilanka*,        ,    :Embarrassment: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> .


*mvf*,   



> !!!


*Mouse Grey*,    :yes:  * *

----------


## Lenik

> - ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

_       .
- ,  ,    .
-  , ,   .
-    ...
- , ...
-    !
- , ..._

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,        ,


 :Wow:    ,  , ?  :Wow:

----------


## Mouse Grey

-   ?

----------


## Lenik

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Mouse Grey

-  -  ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Andyko

> -  ???

----------

" 2014"!  :Big Grin:

----------

*shrilanka*,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mouse Grey

> " 2014"!


 - ?! !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

. . .

----------


## shrilanka

> . . .


  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Mouse Grey

> ?


   ! 
 ...

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,   ?


    .  ?   ?  :Hmm:

----------


## mvf

> !


    ???

----------


## Mouse Grey

, ,  -   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  :yes:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,  -   ?


 .        :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 


 !      !

----------


## .

> .


 90-60-90!

----------


## Lenik

* .*, ,  !

----------


## .

> !


   ??  :Smilie:  



> 


!!  - !!

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

> .

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie: ))
. . . .

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

> 


 ?

----------


## Andyko

*Lenik*,

----------


## shrilanka

> *Lenik*,


!    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


.  . . .

----------


## mvf

*shrilanka*,     .

----------

!  :Cool: 
*shrilanka*,     , .  :yes:

----------


## marmot

-  -  -  -   -

----------

*Lenik*,  ,      (    )

----------

*marmot*,      :Wow:

----------


## marmot

> *marmot*,


  :Big Grin:          -  -  -.  )))))))

----------


## mvf

-  .

----------

> -


    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## marmot

-   --  -

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   - - -

----------

>

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

> .


 . . .

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

> 


  ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


- -

----------

> - -


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 .   ! ()

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Andyko

?
   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marmot

- -

----------


## mvf

> 


 .

----------


## Lenik

> 


  ,

----------


## mvf

> ,


 .

----------


## Lenik

> .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

. .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


!

----------


## marmot

-   ..

----------

> 


     - , , ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?
>    ?


*Andyko*,  ,

----------


## marmot

> - , , ...


 - -

----------


## Andyko

...             :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## mvf

Georgia?

----------


## Lenik

> Georgia


  ?
 , , ,     :Wink:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-  ""  ""?

----------


## mvf

> , , ,


    ? 

_  :
  ..._

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

*mvf*,     ""    ""?

----------


## mvf

*Lenik*    .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------


## Lenik

> 


!
     ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !


 **

*Lenik*,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## 888

**

----------


## shrilanka

> **


 :Hmm:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 -  .   ,        ??

----------


## sema

,   ...  .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

> .


 !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !

----------

*shrilanka*,     

*Lenik*,       :Wink: 

**,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

> ?


  ...?

----------

*Lenik*, , ?

----------


## Lenik

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------


## Lenik

> 


 - ?
   -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


 ?

----------


## Lenik

...

----------

*Lenik*,    ,   .    ""?   :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

-  ***?

----------


## mvf

3,14  ?

----------


## Mouse Grey

> 3,14






> 


-,  -...

----------


## mvf

... -...     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ... -...     .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

,     , 3.14   3.14

----------


## Lenik

, !
 ?  ???!!!   !

----------


## Andyko

> , !


,

----------


## Lenik



----------

,   ,    :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

** ,        .

----------


## Lenik

> .


  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ** ,        .





> , 3.14   3.14


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 ?  :Wow:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


   . !

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?





> .


.

----------


## Andyko

...

----------


## Lenik

*Andyko*,    :

----------

> ** ,        .


*sema*,     ? :Wink: 
  ,       ,  ""  ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

** , 





> ,       ,  ""  ?




-      ?
-       .

----------

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ** , 
> 
> 
> -      ?
> -       .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## marmot

1700-1746 :
   ()

----------

*marmot*,       :Big Grin: 
    , ,   .            :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

.      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

, , ,   ,    ...    ...   .

----------


## Lenik

(**)

----------


## shrilanka

> (**)


...           -  ????  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


    ,   !

----------


## Andyko

,  !

----------


## Lenik



----------

*Lenik*,     :yes:     ,        ,    ,     * ,   *
 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  ,   ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ,


   .

----------


## Andyko

? ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ? ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

....

----------


## Lenik

> 


 ?

----------


## mvf

?  ... ...

----------


## sema

.       .

----------


## Andyko

???

----------


## jul-2000

> .


    .        .

----------


## shrilanka

> ???


  !     ,  - ! !   :Wow:

----------


## sema

> .


.

----------


## shrilanka

> .        .


,  .      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

*shrilanka*,     .  ?

----------


## shrilanka

()   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

*shrilanka*,     .     .    .

----------


## Lenik

...  . -, -...

----------


## shrilanka

,      :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> ...  . -, -...


     .

----------


## shrilanka

*sema*,      ,       :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

?
*sema*,  .

----------

> 


,     :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 -    :Big Grin:    (  ,        ,   .     )

----------


## Lenik

> .     )


 ,     ?  :Stick Out Tongue:   -?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?
> *sema*,  .


 :yes:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

.
      ,    .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## shrilanka

*sema*,      ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


,       :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*Lenik*, ,   ?           :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> ,    .


   ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  ,  . ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mouse Grey

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

:Vampire:

----------


## Lenik

> 


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

,   . 





> ,  . ,


          .         :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> sema,     ?


      ,     ))

          ,     ,    .

----------


## Lenik

-       !

----------


## Mouse Grey

> !


,  - ! ( ?)  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> -       !


    .         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

?   :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

:Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


"   "
 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 
"  "

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  ,   . ()

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  ,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lenik



----------


## mvf

׸?     ?    ...

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> 



  ...?

----------


## sema

?
       .   !!???

----------


## Lenik

> !!???


 , ,  !

----------


## mvf

?   ...

----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

,     .

----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

?   .... .

----------


## Lenik



----------


## Lenik

! ...

----------


## sema

. 
     - .

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## mvf

> - .


.

----------


## sema

> - .
> .

----------


## Lenik

.        :Embarrassment:  ,

----------


## Lenik

> -


 -    :Frown:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## jul-2000

!!!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## jul-2000



----------


## Andyko



----------


## jul-2000



----------


## mvf

.   .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## sema

> 


  :Big Grin: 

(      :Cool: )

----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue: 
  ?

----------


## jul-2000

> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9F%D0%91%D0%A3_6/01

----------


## sema

.  -, - )))   ))

----------


## jul-2000

> ))


  ?

----------


## Lenik

> 


      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## Lenik

> 


      ...   ...  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf

-  ?

----------


## Lenik

> 


  -... 
   -

----------


## jul-2000

> -  ?


 ,      ,  .   .

----------


## sema

> ,      ,  .   .


     .

----------


## mvf

...     -  !

----------


## jul-2000

.  *Lenik*,    .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Lenik

.... ....

----------


## shrilanka

> .... ....


     ?             ..

----------


## jul-2000

?   :Wow:

----------

*Lenik*,  ,     - .
    ?  ,  !?  :Wow: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

*Andyko*,  ** ?

----------


## Andyko

,  ?
    ?

----------


## sema

** , .  )))     .  :Big Grin:        ))

----------


## shrilanka

> ** , .  )))     .        ))


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## sema

-      -   .

----------


## mvf

> 


   . * *

----------


## jul-2000

...   ....  ""    ?  :Hmm:

----------


## Andyko

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

- .    ,  -   !
   ...

----------

*Andyko*, ,   ,        ""  " ",                       ""  .  :Smilie: 

*sema*,     :yes:      ,       " ".  :Big Grin:

----------

> - **.


       ?   :Frown: 

 :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


 ,    ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

** ,        :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ,    ,  ,


  !   , !
   , ,

----------

> 


,  ?  :Big Grin: 



> **


, , ,

----------


## Lenik

...    !    23         ...
 ,     -         :Embarrassment:   :Wow:

----------

> 


     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

-   .   


> 23         ...


   - .        .
 ...

----------

> 23


      - ,    ,     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> ...


 ?

----------

> **?


,  -   !

----------

> 





> 


   ,  ?




>

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 





> !


     (         )

----------


## Andyko

,   "    ?"

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   "    ?"


  .         :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


       -.

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Andyko

> 





> .


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

> .


  ...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 


> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

- .

----------


## Lenik

> - .


 ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## jul-2000

> c ,


  .

----------


## Lenik

?  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Lenik

- ?

----------


## jul-2000

> - ?


      -,  ,      ,   ...

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

?

----------


## Andyko

...

----------

...  :Wow: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> - .


 ,             :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

>

----------

> 


, , , ,   ,  , , , , ,

----------


## jul-2000

> , , , ,


   - : ---.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


      .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*Lenik*!!!  ,                 :Big Grin:

----------

*jul-2000*,

----------


## jul-2000

** ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

:Embarrassment:

----------

*Andyko*,        :Wink:

----------

*Lenik*,   ,    :Big Grin:  * *    !  !

----------


## Andyko

> 


,   ?

----------


## Lenik

! :Vampire:

----------


## Andyko

...? ...?

----------


## shrilanka

> *Lenik*,   ,    * *    !  !


    ?      , ?  :Wink:

----------

*shrilanka*,   *Lenik*,     ,       .

----------

> ,   ?


   ,      ,      .

----------


## Andyko

,        :Cool:

----------

*Andyko*,        ,   -?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

*Andyko*, ,      ?  :Wow:

----------

,   ,       ,    ,          
 :Big Grin:

----------

*Lenik*,    ,   ,  -*         :Big Grin: 

* - *jul-2000*

----------


## Andyko

*Lenik*,   ,     :Wink:

----------


## mvf

-? ? ?  ?

----------


## Lenik

-  !
 !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

-? -   ?

----------


## Lenik

,        :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

...  :Embarrassment: 
   -       :Wow:

----------


## mvf

, ,  ,   .   ,    ,    .   ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## Lenik

> ,    ,


   ,   - ?  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

!

----------


## jul-2000

> !

----------


## Lenik

> 


-

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

.  .  .  -  !

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## jul-2000

> -  !


            .

----------

> .  .  .  -  !


  :Wow:      . , ,  !       
 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


""
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------


## shrilanka

()

----------


## mvf

3200.   .

----------


## jul-2000

> 3200.   .


 7:40  ...

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## shrilanka

-

----------


## jul-2000



----------


## shrilanka

,,        :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> -


     ?



> 


.

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


           ... ()

----------


## mvf

...    ...

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## mvf

?   ?

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------


## mvf

*Lenik* -    ...

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## shrilanka

:Embarrassment:    (   )  ,   .   :Cool:

----------


## mvf

? ?...  ?.. !

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## mvf

. ! !

----------


## Andyko

...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

__  ?

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  .

----------


## mvf

> 


-   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> __  ?


  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

> 


?

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


   ?

----------


## Andyko

....
-,

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Cool:

----------


## jul-2000

...   ,   


> -

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  -     ?  :Lupa:

----------


## Andyko

,     ;

- ,          
-    
-

----------

> 


 :Hmm:  -  .  :Cool:

----------

> 


 



> ,  ,   *


 
 :Big Grin: 

* -

----------

> 


*Andyko*,  ,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> :
> 
> -  .


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


*Lenik*,      :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> ,      ?


   ,   ,     ,    :Wink:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik



----------


## mvf

...  ...

----------


## Lenik



----------


## jul-2000

>

----------


## Lenik

> 


,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## jul-2000

*Lenik*, .   ,    :Smilie: ))

----------


## Andyko

...

----------


## jul-2000

> ...

----------


## Lenik

?  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## jul-2000

... ,    ,    ... ,  - .       .

----------


## shrilanka

> ... ,    ,    ... ,  - .       .


  :Wink:  .         :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


 .

----------


## jul-2000

> .


   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf

- .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## jul-2000

>

----------


## mvf

> 


 ""  ...

----------


## Lenik

.
- ,   ""
-  
-   -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

_     !_     .

----------


## Lenik

> 


-  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Lenik

:Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## jul-2000

>

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

> .


  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## jul-2000



----------


## Lenik

> 


 .    :Frown:

----------


## jul-2000

---  ()

----------


## mvf

... ...  ...

----------


## jul-2000

...

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

. . .    :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> . .


   . ... -  ...

----------


## jul-2000

> 


   ,   !

----------


## Lenik

> .


    - - !

----------


## mvf

> - !


 -... ...     ...

----------


## jul-2000

> ...

----------


## Lenik

,       :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


""... - -   -?



> 


   ...

----------


## Lenik

,     ,    ... ...

----------


## mvf

> ...


 ...   ...

----------

> ...   ...


*mvf*,  !?    ,        ,         -       :Big Grin:

----------

> 


, , , 2     ,

----------


## Andyko

> 



/   /

----------


## mvf

- !

----------


## mvf

> 


  (    )  .

----------

"    - !!!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

...?

** , /?

----------


## mvf

> ...


 ...     .... ?

----------


## Andyko

, !

----------


## mvf

? !

----------


## Andyko

, ,  ...? ()

----------


## mvf

.   . .

----------


## Andyko

:Wink:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

> ,

----------


## jul-2000

.   .

----------

"    - !!!"

"  ! ,        ""!.    "

"   2 /.
1. ,      - 15-30 /.

2. ,  - 25 ./50 "
 :Big Grin:

----------

> .


*mvf*,    ,          ,     .

----------

*jul-2000*,       ,

----------

> 


Enola Gay    :Frown:

----------


## Lenik

> Gay


?  :Wow:

----------

*Lenik*, *Lenik*

----------


## Lenik

:


> -


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*Lenik*,      :Embarrassment:

----------

*Lenik*,  2059  ?  :Wink:

----------


## Lenik



----------

,

----------


## Lenik

:Frown:

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,    ,  ?

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## shrilanka

> *mvf*,    ,  ?


     , ?  :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

> ?


  ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

,   .

----------


## mvf

> 


. . . .

----------


## Lenik

> .


  -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> .

----------


## Lenik

> , ?


     (   ),           :Big Grin:   :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

> 


*

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## Lenik

*mvf*,  ?  :Wink: 
  .

----------


## mvf

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

..  ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ..  ?


    ?

----------


## Lenik

> ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

?  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

, ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

?     ?

----------


## Lenik

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 , !  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

05

----------


## Lenik

25

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

.









































































-
-
-
-
-
-
-

----------


## mvf

. .

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## Lenik

> .
> __________________


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

- ...

----------

> - ...


  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

:Cool: 
 :Hmm: ,     ?

----------


## mvf

:   ...    - ...

----------

> ** - ...


*mvf*,      ?  :Embarrassment: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

*  ?*

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## mvf

-     - ...

----------

*mvf*,   ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## mvf

( ) - ...

----------

> ,

----------

> ( ) - ...


  - *Lenik*,

----------


## mvf

...        ... ?

----------


## Andyko

???

----------

!     ""*        :Big Grin: 

* -

----------


## mvf

> 


  05    -...

----------


## mvf

...

----------

*mvf*,       :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

:Embarrassment: 
 ,  -   :Stick Out Tongue: 
  -   . --! *mvf*,      18 (   05).      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  :yes: 



> -   .


*Lenik*,   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Svet&lana



----------


## Lenik

> 


    !  :Frown:     !
           !
 ,
       ,
  -

 .

----------

> !


    ?  :Wink: 



> !


 ,          -   :Wink:

----------

>

----------

> !


*Lenik*,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Svet&lana

> 


  ::flirt::

----------


## Lenik

> !
>  ,          -


       .   .       . 2,5   +/-    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> 


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


*Lenik*,      ,        :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

?
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Svet&lana

> 


  :Wow:

----------

> ?


!  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


, , , , , ,

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

> 


** ,   ?
   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


    !  , ?  :Wow: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


",  !"
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Svet&lana

> ",  !"

----------

> 


 "   "

----------


## Svet&lana

> "   "


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

,     ...?
  , ,    , ?

----------


## Svet&lana

> ,     ...?
>   , ,    , ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*  *
,  "" .             ,     ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Svet&lana

> *  *
> ,  "" .             ,     ...


 .   -   :Smilie:

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------


## jul-2000

>

----------


## Svet&lana

>

----------

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## Svet&lana

>

----------


## Lenik

-

----------


## jul-2000

-

----------

> -


  :Smilie:

----------


## jul-2000

>

----------

>

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  3

----------

> 3


  :Wow:  ,      ?

----------


## Svet&lana

> ,      ?

----------

>

----------

> -


  ,   ? (   )

----------


## jul-2000

> ,   ?


      ?

----------

- ,      ,         ,              


> ,   ?

----------


## jul-2000

-    ?

----------

,          ,        .           .

----------


## KruE

> ,     ...?
> ** , ,    ,** ?


  -    :Wink:

----------

> 


, , , ,

----------


## Andyko

...

----------

> 


  :Wink:

----------

>

----------


## mvf

.  .

----------


## Lenik

> .


 ? !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

150?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> ? *!*


*Lenik*,   ,    ,         :Big Grin:

----------

*mvf*, *Andyko*,   !?   " ", ..   :Wink: 
     ,  ,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------

*Andyko*,      ,     :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko



----------

-   ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   ,   ?    ,     --  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

!

----------


## efreytor

:Big Grin:

----------



----------


## shrilanka

> !


?



> 


 ?  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

...

----------

*shrilanka*,          ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,          ?


  .     .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

?

----------

*mvf*,     -    :Smilie:

----------

> ""

----------


## shrilanka

> *mvf*,     -


 !!  :Wow:  ,   ,      ( )      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 , ,  ,     .

----------

> 


         ,      :Big Grin:

----------

> 


-

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ,    ,  ?

----------


## Lenik

,       ?  :Stick Out Tongue:        .        :Wink:

----------

*Lenik*,       ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

-  !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
,         :Wink:

----------

:Wow: *Lenik*,  !       
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,   ,   !

----------


## Lenik

> 


...     ?

----------

> ,   ,   !


*Andyko*,    !  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


       !!!

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Big Grin:  !     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 ...  
 :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------


## Lenik

> 


!    .    , , ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

-,    ?       ?

----------


## Lenik

> ?


  :yes:

----------

*Lenik*,             :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue: 
 !!!!

----------

*Lenik*,      ,     -  ,    ,    .
    ,     ,         ,          
 :Big Grin: 


 , *Lenik*,   ,     *sema*

----------


## Lenik

,           . ,       ?!

----------

> ,       ?!


,  ,  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


      ?  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

.

----------

*mvf*,   ?

----------


## mvf

" "  ....

----------

...    :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

...   - .

----------

:yes:

----------


## mvf

?

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   - .


   2  1,      :Big Grin:        :  ,  ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

...  , ...   ...

----------

> ...


*shrilanka*,  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> 


,   ......

----------


## Irusya

2230 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


    ,        ))))
 :yes:

----------


## mvf

?    ?

----------


## Irusya

?   ... ...)))))
       ?)))))

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Irusya

> !


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
)))))

----------


## Andyko

> !


!

----------


## mvf

!  "" - .


>

----------


## Irusya

> 


! :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------

> ?


*Irusya*,  !           -    ,         ,             :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

, ,  , , ,  , , ,  .

----------

!         :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

, 
 :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

"  "     ,    :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,

----------


## plaisha

,   
.    ...

----------

> 






> 


""



> 


 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## plaisha

,   ....)
       "!)"

----------


## mvf

?

----------

*plaisha*,  - ,    ,

----------

*Andyko*,  ,    
 :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## YUM

> , ,


""- ?   -   .  - ? :Wink:

----------

*YUM*,   ,     :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,  ,  .          :Cool: 
 :Embarrassment:     ,,.... , , , .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*shrilanka*,  ,   ,    ?

----------


## shrilanka

** ,    :Stick Out Tongue:      ,  2,5     ,     ,        :Frown:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


    ?  :Wow:   :Redface:

----------


## mvf

""...

----------

> ?


*shrilanka*,      ?  :Wow:  **

----------


## Andyko

,  ?

----------

*Andyko*,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,        :Wink:

----------


## mvf

!      !

----------


## Andyko

!     ?

----------


## Irusya

:Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> !     ?


    ... ...



> 


 .

----------

> 


 




> 


  ,      ,

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...
> 
>  .


""  ,    " !" :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


... ... ...

----------


## Irusya

, - ,  !   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> ... ...


  ? ?

----------


## mvf

!     ...

----------

, , 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

!

----------


## mvf

???

----------

!

----------


## Andyko

,      ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,      ...


   ...

----------


## mvf

....

----------


## Lenik

,   3   :Mad:

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Lenik

!

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,    ,?	 ::nyear::

----------


## Andyko

, !

----------


## mvf

, ,     ?      ... ? ? ?

----------

*mvf*,  -  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,     ?      ...


semaaaaaaa,  ?   ))))))

----------


## Andyko

> -


 ,    ...

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## shrilanka

?   :Wink:

----------


## mvf

... ...

----------


## Irusya

, ...        :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

?  ??  ???

----------


## Irusya

> ?  ??  ???


"...      ..."())))

----------

> ... ...


*mvf*,     ,       ?

----------


## mvf

...  ...   ...

----------


## Lenik

> ??  ???


  !!!!

----------


## mvf

...    ...   ...  ...      ...

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Lenik

!        :Wow:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## shrilanka

> **


  :Wow:     !            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

!    !  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> !    !


? 
 ,  - .       ... :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

> !


!!!     :Wink:  !

----------


## Lenik

> ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Irusya

> .


  ?! :Big Grin:

----------

*   ,  , , ,   .*
 :Big Grin: 

*Irusya*,      ?  ,

----------


## Irusya

> *   ,  , , ,   .*
> 
> 
> *Irusya*,      ?  ,


   ,      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

*     0,7  *
!  :Big Grin: 
*    *

----------


## mvf

.

----------

:yes:   :Big Grin: 
(   2316)

----------


## Irusya

> .


 )))))

----------

> )))))


*   ,    ,    *mvf*    *
   ! *     *

----------


## Irusya

> (   2316)


!           ))))))
  " " :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ,  ?  ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ?  ...


,  , - :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

!    :yes:  , ... * 2-   0,7*         
 :Big Grin: 
*         *

----------


## Irusya

> ,


 ,      ? :Big Grin: 
,   ,   )))))
   " "))))

----------


## Lenik

> ,      ?


?

----------


## Lenik

...

----------


## Andyko

> " "))))


  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Irusya

> )))


,  ))))))))))

----------


## mvf

,   ,   ... !!!    - !  -...

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,   ...


  ,      ,     )))	 :Kiss:

----------


## Andyko

*mvf*,   ?

----------


## mvf

!!!         -,   - .      - .        ...

----------


## Irusya

> -,   - .


 .      " "  !  ,    :Big Grin: 



> - ....


? :Redface:

----------


## mvf

> ?


!       ...     ...  - ...  ...

----------


## Irusya

> !       ...     ...  - ...  ...


 ,  ,       ,   "  " - ,    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

-... ,   -    !!!  ... -  ...   ,    .

----------


## Lenik

> ,    .


 ?

----------


## mvf

!!!

----------


## jul-2000

> ,    .


 **   .

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  ?

----------


## jul-2000

- .

----------


## Lenik

> ,    .


?

----------


## mvf

... - 28-  :Frown:

----------

:Hmm:     . ,    ?   ,      ,   :Wink:

----------


## jul-2000

> ,      ,


** ,    !  !

----------


## mvf

> ,    ?


     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> . ,    ?   ,      ,


   .        ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ... - 28-


   ?        ?

----------


## mvf

> 


    .



> ?


, ,    .................

----------


## Lenik

> !


 !  :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,    .................


  100%      ,    ---    :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> !


*Lenik*,   .   .



> 


    ?   ?       ?  ?

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ,    .


  :yes: 
 :Big Grin: 
( -   ,   )

----------


## mvf

> ( -   ,   )


       ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


-, -  ,     :Big Grin:

----------

!   ?    28-,    31  !   ,  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?    28-


    27-   28-...     -  30-...

----------


## Irusya

.     :Embarrassment: 
 ...  ... ....  ... ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

. .

----------

*mvf*,    27-?
 ,  ,  ,      :yes:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,    27-?


  -  -  ...

----------

*shrilanka*,   ""   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

?  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

...    ...     ...

----------


## YUM

> 


 ,  . ,     ,  . 
    . !    ..
: ,   !  ...   !   ,    - .

----------

*Andyko*,  ,      :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

, ....

----------

,     *mvf*,

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## mvf

> , ....


 -....

----------


## Irusya

!  :Big Grin: 
*Andyko*,     ))))))))

----------

*Irusya*,      -?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya

> 


   ,   ""? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Irusya

> ,


.    " " :yes:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------



----------


## Irusya

> ?


 , .  !	 :Super:

----------

*Irusya*,     ?
*  *
  , ,   -

----------


## Andyko

, Ѹ

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,     ?


 ... :Redface:

----------

*Irusya*,   ,     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   ,     !


...      ...  ... :Big Grin:  :yes:

----------

> ...


,   ,   ,    ,    
 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :Wow:    ?



> ...    ...     ..


  **   -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 ,    :Stick Out Tongue:     /,   (  ,      )   /   :yes:

----------


## Andyko

...?

----------

> **   -


     ? *  *

----------


## Irusya

> ......


-     ?)))    ,     ))))))

----------

> shrilanka
> ......
> 
> -     ?)))


 ( . vibro  )    ,     ( ) (.  ).
 ()    .
 ()  ,    , ,     ,  ,      . .
 ()        .


 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ()  ,    , ,     ,  ,      . .


,       :Big Grin:

----------

,   


> 


  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> 


...!

----------


## Irusya



----------


## mvf

.   ...

----------


## Irusya

> .   ...


         ,? 
    ,   -? :Frown:

----------

- ?  :Cool: 
           ?  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> 


     ,

----------


## Irusya

> 


  .
  -   ,?

----------


## jul-2000

*Irusya*,    ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,    ?


   " 2     , ,    2006 ,  ,   ,?  :Smilie: ",      , ?)))))




> ?


.         ,   )))))

----------


## Irusya

> ,


5 !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,   ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,   , ...


  -   ,? :Big Grin: 
  ...

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  .      .

----------


## YUM

> ! 
> *Andyko*,     ))))))))


,  "  ".
     21.07.2009 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

*YUM*,    .

----------


## Irusya

> ,  "  ".
>      21.07.2009


""..., " "...	 :Hmm: 
,   ))))))))))

----------


## jul-2000

> ,   ))))))))))


  . -     .

----------


## Irusya

> .      .


   ,     ""        ,          "  ,?")))))
 , )))

----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> "  ,?")))))


     "       ,  "   :Stick Out Tongue:   ,   -  "  ".     -     . 
*Lenik*,          ,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya

> 


...          "  ",    )))))
     --)))))))

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## jul-2000

> --)))))))


   ,      ,    .  , -   *jul-2000*? 
 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> -


     ,            ,  ,      ,    ,  ,  ,       )))))))
*       , ?)))*

----------


## Irusya

> , -   *jul-2000*?


  ,     :Redface: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

*jul-2000*, ....  ,        ...?
  ???

----------


## Andyko

> 


,    !

----------


## Irusya

> *jul-2000*, ....  ,        ...?


  :Redface: 
 :Redface: 



> ???


, ,    (   !() ) :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> ,    !


 ,
*Irusya*,       :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ...          "  ",    )))))
>      --)))))))


""    :

, !    .
 ,    ?
   ?
    ?


   ?

    .

! ! !
   ...
   ..,
    !

!   .
(    )
     .
    ! 

 ....   
    -.
?   -  !
  !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*YUM*, ,  !  :Big Grin: 
,     "?    !..."()  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> 


   - 
    .
! !  - !!!!
"     ,   ?"

   - !
  .
,    .
  .

  ,  :
? ?  ...
   ,  ,   -
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya

> 


     .   ,  ,      ""      " ",    ,     :Big Grin: 
,   )))

----------


## jul-2000

> ,  ,


 *Irusya*,     ,  .   .     2    .

----------


## Andyko

,   ,

----------


## YUM

> ..
> ,   )))


 - , 
   -. :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,   ,      :Wink:       "  .  125,  5!"   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,   ,           "  .  125,  5!"


!   .
       .   ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  ,  ,  ,  ,     :Cool:        ,        :Big Grin:

----------

, -  !  ? :Lupa: 
*Lenik*,   ,  ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,


   ,    ? :Big Grin:

----------

> 


    ,      ? 
     1,  3  ,             **   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

** , )))))
...     !  :Big Grin: 
 ,     .    "" :Wink:

----------

*Irusya*,  ,   5       ,            , ..          .

*       *
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

.        :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

!   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,  ,  ,           ,


**  "  "

    ,
     .
 ,  ! 
    . :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> !!!


? .. ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ? .. ?


  :Redface: 
)))

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,

----------


## Irusya

> ...


  :Big Grin: 
    ))))))

----------


## Andyko

?   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


" -  "()  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,      ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,      ,


     "   " :Redface: 
  -    "    ?!"))))
  ,    , ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya

> 


      , ! :Big Grin: 

* ,    ,   ,      ",  "" 64  35 ? (  ,  ))))" :Smilie:            )))))*

----------


## jul-2000

-....

----------

*Irusya*,   ,          :yes: ,      ,   ,   .  :Wink:

----------

> ,      ,


*Andyko*, *Irusya*,        ?   .,   ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ...
> * ,    ,   ,      ",  "" 64  35 ? (  ,  ))))"           )))))*


!    !!! 
    -,   . ,  ,  -!
    ! -!
,  ,      - "25 "? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

** ,      :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ** ,


  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ..    ?


    ? :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


 :Embarrassment:  *    ,   *

----------


## Irusya

> *    ,   *


 :Wink:   . 
  -   ))))

----------

*Irusya*,  ...       -       :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

*Andyko*,     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

?
,  ,  ,  ...

----------


## Irusya

> *Andyko*,     ...


 ,      ))))
  ""  , ,  , "  " ?)))   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ""  , ,  , "  " ?)))


  :Wow:     ?               :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ?


 :Redface: 
!   .   !

----------


## Irusya

> ?


,    ? :Big Grin: 
    )))))
         ",   "))))))))

----------


## YUM

> ,    ?
>     )))))
>          ",   "))))))))


(      "".)
  ,  , ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
     !

----------


## Irusya

> (      "".)


          76 ,     ?)))))

----------

> 76


     ,    ..     :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ..


(    )
 :Smilie:           12 ,    7)))    ,   ""  -     ))))

----------


## YUM

> 76 ,     ?)))))


   .  ""  .
  ... :Wink:

----------

*Irusya*,       :Embarrassment:      2480  
*     *

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,           2480  
> *     *


 ,  ))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Andyko

...       ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ...       ?


   ""  2230 :Big Grin: 
          -  , !))

----------


## Andyko

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


.         :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Irusya

> .


 ,  )))
     ? :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> 


..  )))

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


)

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya



----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya

,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya



----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

, ,    :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,


.  )))

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Irusya

"  "   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## YUM

> ,


  :yes:

----------


## KruE

> 


?

----------

> 


2014 ()
2018 ()
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> 


-   :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

-, , .

----------


## Andyko

!

----------


## .

> -,


 -

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:

----------


## .

-   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

- ...    :Cool:

----------


## jul-2000

,  ,  - ...

----------


## Andyko

!

----------


## .

-  !

----------


## jul-2000

?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

> 





> ?


,   !

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## Andyko

02

----------


## shrilanka

- 5:0

----------


## .

03

----------


## Andyko

!

----------


## jul-2000



----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya



----------


## shrilanka

-        :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> -


. .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## .

> 


-. .

----------

!   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> ...

----------


## .

> 


 .  - !

----------


## jul-2000

,  ,  .

----------


## Andyko



----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

, .

----------

> 


, ,

----------


## Andyko

, ,

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## jul-2000



----------


## YUM

> , ,


"".

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 


. .

----------

> . .


. .

----------


## .

> .


? 



> 


 .  ,  .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> 


  .  .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


 



>

----------


## jul-2000

-

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> 


.    - 11 .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## jul-2000



----------


## .

> 


  .
.   .

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


  :Cool:

----------


## .

> 


??

     1967   , , .       .    71  78 .
     .       .     .   5  , 6    (  71).   3     1987   . 
..
 .. ....
..

          , ,  2007.   7 ,       .

----------

> 


 



> 


"  ..."



> 






> ""


 



>

----------

> ??


* .*,   ,         .

----------


## .

> 


 .




> 


    .



> 


       .
   .

----------


## jul-2000

> ,

----------


## .

> 


.  .

----------


## jul-2000



----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya

> 


"... ,  . --- ..."() )))

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## jul-2000

> --- ...


    -   .

----------


## .

> .





> 


!

----------


## YUM

> ,


"", ? :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> "", ?


,

----------


## jul-2000

> !


    ,  .

----------


## .

> 


. .   -    :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ..


 90-,  ,

----------


## .

> ..


. .

----------


## jul-2000

. .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya

> 


",   "()  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 


  ...  .

----------


## Irusya

> ...  .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## jul-2000



----------


## Irusya



----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya

> 


 .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## jul-2000

>

----------

> 


, , ...., ,   :Cool:

----------

> 


 



> 


 ,  60 . 



> 


 ,   .


!     -

----------


## Andyko

...
03

----------

> 03


,    :Cool:

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


   .

----------


## YUM

> .


"    " :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

> 


  -  ?

----------

24-   "" ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 24-   "" ,


 -   . :Wow:

----------

> -  ?


,     ,       . :Wink:   :Cool:

----------

*YUM*,       ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ...      ...


   ?))))

----------


## shrilanka

,   !!
,    :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

.   .

----------


## Irusya

..
  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## jul-2000



----------


## Irusya

.  . .  )))

----------

> 


 - ,    :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> )))


  ,  ,    ::nyear::

----------


## jul-2000

> 


     .

----------


## Andyko

> 


,

----------


## Irusya

" "=))))

----------


## shrilanka

,           -  ,          ?   :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


    .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## Irusya

> 


    ! :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


 - ?

----------

> 


          ,          ,            :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,          ,


!  !))))

----------

> 


  :Cool:

----------

> !  !))))


*Irusya*,        ,     ,  ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> !  !))))


*Irusya*, ???   :Wow:

----------

> **,


 "" ?



> , **

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 .  .

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, ???


   !            ))))))

----------


## jul-2000

?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 " 1     !!!" :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

, , .

----------

, , /

----------


## Irusya

> , ,


" -, ,  !" :Big Grin:

----------

> !            ))))))


*Irusya*,        %   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> , , /


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ..   ...


 :Big Grin: 
(, )))))

----------

>

----------

*Irusya*,    ?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,    ?


  ? "   ",?
    " "    ))))

----------

!     :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> !

----------


## YUM

> *Irusya*,        %


.    ?        ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> .    ?        ...


 ,      , ? :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> " "


   ..  ,    (!)   -      :Smilie: 




> 


 . !!

----------


## Andyko

*Irusya*,     ?   , ...

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,     ?   , ...


 ...   -  "   "...  ::condom::

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,


  )))    , ? :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

, !
...  ,    ,  ...
,     ?

----------


## Irusya

> ..
> ,     ?


  .. , )))
   )))))

----------


## Andyko

?
 ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?
>  ?


? :Big Grin: 
  )))

----------


## Andyko

?
   ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?
>    ?


      ,    ? :Redface:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

.
-          ,   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .
> -          ,


  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## YUM

> 


: 
/ "31  "
"..   ,    - "
(  : --...)
           .
, ...
  -  ( ) -    .    ,     ,    31    ,       ,      .,  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> , !


   , )))
   ,    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

:     !

----------


## Irusya

> :     !


!!!!!!	 ::nyear:: 
  ? :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Andyko*,    !  :Big Grin:    !

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: 
    ,

----------


## Irusya

> 


   ,  , ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

, ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> , ?


,      ))))

----------

> 


*   ,       *
!    :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *   ,       *
> !


   ?    ))))

----------


## Andyko

** , , ,

----------

*   *
 :Embarrassment:  
,  , .  ,   ,     ,      ... ,   .      ..  :Embarrassment: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> , , ,


 , ,    ""  "",          .
 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


*shrilanka*,      :Wink:

----------

> ))))


*Irusya*,       ?  :Smilie: 



P.s.   -  . :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,       ?


  ?! :Big Grin: 
  ,    - -     :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


       -, ..       :Wow: 
*    564 *   :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?!
>   ,    - -


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*Irusya*,     ,  ,     :Smilie: 



> -


         +     , ,       .



> 


*  ,  ,    *

----------

*shrilanka*, *Andyko*,  ,    .      :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *  ,  ,    *


      ?   :Cool:

----------

**
  !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

. .   .  .  .  .  .   :Embarrassment:

----------

*shrilanka*,       ,    ,     ,   ...  :Wow:   :Embarrassment: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


,   :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


 :Wow:   -.      ,      :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:       . :   ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 . . .

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

9

----------


## jul-2000

6

----------


## Andyko



----------


## jul-2000

7

----------


## Andyko



----------


## jul-2000



----------


## .

...

----------

20000

----------

> 


, ,

----------


## Andyko

-   ?
-

----------


## .

300

----------


## .

> -   ?
> -


",    ...
  " ()
.

----------


## shrilanka

,   ! ()

----------


## jul-2000

.

----------


## .

> 


 . .  !

----------

*shrilanka*,       


> 


,    ,      ,    ""

----------


## .

> 


..   !




> 


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


, , 



>

----------


## Andyko

!

----------

> 


, ,

----------


## .

> 


  ...
, ,  .

----------

> , ,


-!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> !


. "".

----------


## jul-2000

> !


 . . .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## shrilanka

. . .    :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko



----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

. . .    :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> .


, , ! --.

----------


## Irusya

> 


, , )))

----------


## Lenik

>

----------


## jul-2000

...    ()

----------


## shrilanka

-  ::nyear::

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik



----------


## Irusya

> 


...... ))))

----------


## Andyko

...?    !

----------


## Irusya

> ...?    !


",     ..."() :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

... ()

----------


## Irusya

" ,  ,  ,   ..."()

----------


## jul-2000

> 


   ...

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

"          ..."()  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 


"   " ()

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Irusya

-- -

----------


## .

> 


      ..    ..

----------


## jul-2000

> ..    ..


        .

----------


## Lenik

> 


 " "  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> " "


 ,  ()

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


--

----------


## YUM

> ..    ..


 :
 ,   , 

   ... :Redface:

----------


## jul-2000

> --


 --.

----------

> .
>       ..    ..
> 
>  :
>  ,   , 
> 
>    ...


  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

"...   "...

----------


## Mouse Grey

> "...   "...


   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ...


        ))))
" , ,    ......"() ))))

----------


## Mouse Grey

? - ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> - ?


.  . )))

----------


## buharik

> .  . )))


 (,   )

----------


## Andyko

,  8    :Embarrassment:

----------


## buharik

> ,  8

----------


## jul-2000



----------


## buharik

)))  )))
!

----------


## Andyko

,  800

----------


## buharik

)

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## buharik

)

----------


## Andyko

,        7

----------


## jul-2000

(   ""  - ).

----------


## buharik

>

----------


## Lenik



----------


## Lenik

> (   ""  - ).


  :  1626        (Peter Minuit)        ,   60  (24 ).     ,     500700

----------


## buharik

> 


 
 ))

----------


## Irusya

> 


 ,

----------


## buharik



----------


## Andyko



----------


## buharik

)

----------


## Andyko

,   :Smilie:

----------


## buharik



----------


## jul-2000

--

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

> 


 ,    ́!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya



----------


## jul-2000

>

----------


## Andyko



----------


## YUM

> 


 :yes: 
 ""  " ",
  ,  ,  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ""


  :OnFire: 
""!

----------


## KruE

> ""  " ",
>   ,  ,  ?

----------


## jul-2000



----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> 


.

----------


## YUM

> ""!


 :yes:  ., !



> 


-... ""  -  .
 .  .

----------


## jul-2000

> .


    ,    .

----------


## .

> 


   .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## .

> ,


"- , ,  !" ()

----------


## Irusya

-

----------


## .

, ,   .

----------


## Irusya

"  ,  .    ,     .         "()

----------


## jul-2000

!

----------


## jul-2000

> , ,   .


   .  - ! 


> ()

----------


## .

> .  - !


()  .

----------


## Andyko

> !


   , ,

----------


## .

> 


"    -  " ()

----------


## jul-2000

> "    -  " ()


    -  -

----------


## YUM

> -


, ? :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> -  -


 - ,   ...

----------


## jul-2000

> - ,   ...


  .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> 


??  ?

----------


## jul-2000

"   "

----------


## .

"-   ,  ?
 - !" ()

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> 


"- ,  ,   !
 - .  ,   ,   ..
 - ,  ,   !" ()

----------


## Andyko

,  :
,  ,

----------


## .

> ,


 !!!!!

----------


## jul-2000

...
//

----------


## .

> ...


?

, !

----------


## Andyko

, ....

----------


## Irusya



----------


## jul-2000



----------


## .

> 


 , !

----------


## .

> 


  .

----------


## jul-2000

> .


   -   -.

----------


## Irusya

", !"()

----------


## Andyko

...

----------


## jul-2000



----------


## shrilanka

-     :Cool:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Irusya

"      ,    "()   :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

>

----------


## Lenik

> 


. .

----------


## jul-2000



----------


## Andyko

, ,

----------


## jul-2000

!  !    !    ! ()

----------


## Andyko

!

----------


## Irusya

" , !    !"()   :Big Grin:

----------

,  -?        ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

!

----------


## .

> !


. .

----------


## jul-2000

> 


"    " ()

----------


## .

> 


"     " ()

----------


## Irusya

> 


.   "")))))

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*, ! -         :Wow:      !  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

!

----------


## .

!

----------


## professor

" ,  ?"()

----------


## shrilanka

,     () 

:        ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 


.   .

----------


## Andyko

* .*,   ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

!!!!!!!  :Big Grin: 
*,  )))))))))))))))*

----------


## Andyko

,     ?    :Cool:

----------


## Lenik

:Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ?


      ?	 :Hmm: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> 


"  !"()

----------


## Andyko

> ?


   ...     :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ...


   ,    ! :Big Grin: 
   -  , "..   ")))

----------


## .

> ,     ?


     !
 ,    -   !

----------


## .

> ,    !


   ""  :Smilie: 



> 


"    " ()     ?  :Smilie:     !

----------


## Irusya

> ""


!       -   ))))))

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Lenik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

?  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*Andyko*, 5 )))))))))))))))

----------


## Lenik

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> ?


  :Smilie: 



> 5


"      ..   " ()

----------


## Andyko

> 


,  !

----------


## shrilanka

!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ...  !


     ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Irusya

> ...


 :Redface:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Love:  .   , ?! :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> , ?!


  -  ,  ?

----------


## Irusya

> -  ,  ?


"    - , ,   ---"() ))))))
,      ,    -  ""            ,  "  "  "  ,     ")))))))

----------


## YUM

> "" 
> ...


 -
 -   
 . " . "
 ? 
 ,  ...
, , ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> !


 - ?  :Smilie: 



> -


       ..
   ..    .... ()

----------


## Irusya

> 


. -.  :Love:

----------


## .

> -


. "  " () ()

----------


## Irusya

> ...


 :yes:

----------


## .

??  :Smilie:    ?

----------


## Irusya

!       :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 


   ,     ?? !

----------


## Irusya

-, -.  ,     :yes:

----------


## .

> -, -.


    -     !  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

...
...,       ?

----------


## .

> ?


 , ??

----------


## Irusya

> -     !


  ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> , ??


  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

?  :Wow: 
      19.00)))))

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


  - .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> 


 . ..   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

,     !  :Big Grin: 
  -  ""))))

----------


## YUM

> . -.


! 
 -   . -    ,    - !
   .    .  -  
       (  )    ?
...
 ...

----------


## Lenik

> ""))))


    ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 ?

----------


## Irusya

!
   ,       6      -              :yes: 
We are the   	 :Super: 

 ::   ::   :: 
PS:.        :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------


## Andyko



----------

!?   ,    .    ,   ?   ,  - -?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> !?


   ! !!!

----------

-       .
 :Big Grin:

----------

*mvf*,

----------


## Andyko

** ,      ?

----------

10-   ,     ,      
*  *  ...  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

*Andyko*,     :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

...  3,5   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PAnna

-  ...    ... :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

-?  ,         :Big Grin: 
  ?   !    :yes: 
Ps: ,         )))))

----------


## Lenik

!        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> !


  :yes:     ?



> 


  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> ?


    ?!

----------


## Irusya

> ?!


)
 ,   ,   ,    ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


...    :Wink:       ... ...      . ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 ""?   ? :Big Grin:           "   "))))       , ,  " " :yes:          ?)))     ,     18-  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> ,     18-


   ... ...   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...


 :Big Grin: 
,   ,   ))))))

----------


## Lenik

18-?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> 18-?


  :Hmm: 
 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

""....

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Irusya

,   "" , ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ,   "" , ...


.   ,        ...

----------


## Irusya

> .   ,        ...


, .      ,    "!! !" :Big Grin: 
   ? :Love:

----------

,  -  .
 ,     ,  ,                  :Big Grin: 

        .  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

** ,  ? -       ,      :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 


...        ,   ...

----------

:Big Grin:  *mvf*,   -      ,               :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------

-    *Andyko*

----------


## Irusya

> ...        ,   ...


  !            "!!!!!    , ,   !!!!"  -   "" :Big Grin: 
  ""   ,?)))

----------

> "!!!!!    , ,   !!!!"


*,          *  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

:Wow:   :Big Grin:  
(,     __,   __   :Hmm:  )

----------


## Irusya

-?  "" ,     ,    ,     , "     "  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,  -  .
>  ,     ,  ,                 
> 
>         .


11.01.2011   10   ""  "".
!     :Wow:

----------


## YUM

.      ? :Wow:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

> , "     "


     ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 1.         :Stick Out Tongue:  2.         (     )   :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ...   2.         (     )


! !
  " "     :Wow: -     ""
   ,   - !

----------


## Irusya

,          " "?  :Big Grin:

----------

*Irusya*,       :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,         ,  ....   10  ,    20     :Abuse:

----------


## shrilanka

> *Irusya*,


 ,        !

----------


## Irusya

> ,        !


      -         ?!

----------


## shrilanka

> -         ?!


, ,    , -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -


  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


!	 ::flirt:: 



> ...,    , -


,    ""-   ))))))

----------

> ,    ""-   ))))))


!  :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

!    ...

----------

*mvf*,  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,  ,


...  !

----------


## Irusya

.       :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik



----------

*Lenik*,       ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

.    ...

----------


## Lenik



----------

